# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  «Одноклассники» стали платными

## Гриша

Cоциальная сеть «Одноклассники» начала взимать плату за регистрацию. После ввода своих данных пользователю предлагается отправить SMS для активации учетной записи, в противном случае, новый участник не сможет отправлять сообщения, оценивать фотографии, оставлять комментарии и посещать страницы других пользователей.

Далее тут http://www.onliner.by/news/31.10.2008/15.16/

P.S. 2000р за то, что тебе насуют во все щели вирусов и завалят спамом по самое не хочу, жесть, бедные пользователи соц.сетей...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Жесть! Давно так не смеялся...  :Smiley:

----------


## rubin

Решили наконец-то извлекать прямую прибыль из ресурса...  :Smiley:

----------


## Гриша

Она и так есть  :Wink:

----------


## Ego1st

насколько надо быть мороженым что бы платить 2к за эту хрень..

----------


## rubin

а разве 2к ? 28-35р. за смс вроде

----------


## borka

> Cоциальная сеть «Одноклассники» начала взимать плату за регистрацию.


В источнике говорится:




> В компании МТС нам пояснили, что контент-провайдер, который будет оказывать соответствующую услугу, запустит ее не ранее чем через две недели. Информация об этой услуге, оказываемой оператором МТС, размещенная на сайте социальной сети, была преждевременной. С сайта «Одноклассники» информация о ценах и коротком номере будет убрана.


так что это запросто может быть средством привлечения новых участнегов - регистрируйся сегодня бесплатно, завтра за деньги.  :Smiley:

----------


## Гриша

Может быть  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Хм.. Пытался зарегиться




> Отправьте SMS с текстом:
> od+33764788
> на номер:
> 1045
> 
> Стоимость услуги 1.37 USD.
> 
> Сумма будет включена в счет за мобильный телефон или снята с карты предоплаты. Обратите внимание, что текст должен быть без пробелов.
> 
> После получения подтверждения оплаты на мобильный телефон, нажмите на кнопку [Включить] ниже.


И где 2000р?

----------


## Гриша

База мобильников создается  :Smiley:

----------


## borka

> И где 2000р?


Тут говорится об $1 за регистрацию:



> Москва. 1 ноября. INTERFAX.RU - Регистрация в крупнейшей российской социальной сети "Одноклассники" отныне стала платной. С сегодняшнего дня новым пользователям популярного сервиса придется заплатить за активацию своего аккаунта порядка $1 без налогов.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Даже доллар за такую фигню жалко  :Smiley:  Лучше куплю себе бутылку пива Carlsberg

----------


## borka

> Даже доллар за такую фигню жалко  Лучше куплю себе бутылку пива Carlsberg


А я зарегистрировался в ограниченном режиме.  :Smiley:

----------


## makstor

> "При регистрации администрация сайта сообщает также, что плата - это "вынужденная мера, необходимая для поддержания порядка на сайте и защиты всех пользователей от автоматической рассылки спама".
> "Другие способы борьбы со спамом уже не работают", - уверяет президент "Одноклассников"" с-interfax


неординарненькое заявление :Smiley: )) где то подобное уже втречалось... если вы не хотите чтобы к вам приходил спам - отправте смс туды-то-туды)))

----------


## NickGolovko

А мы-то, глупые, бесплатно защищаем участников от спама. Видимо, неспособны мы к бизнесу, совести слишком много...  :Cheesy:

----------


## XP user

То, что делает odnoklassniki лишь ссылка на будущее - для того, чтобы мы могли заходить на определённые ресурсы, нам надо будет платить:
* деньгами
* отсутствием анонимности (электронный пасспорт)

Хорошо ли это или нет, не берусь высказаться. Знаю, только, что элемент прибыльности в заражении клиентов сам по себе исчезнит.

Paul

----------


## SDA

http://www.computerra.ru/vision/378252/......Так например аудитория социальной сети Facebook сейчас составляет аж 100 миллионов человек (куда там "Одноклассникам"). Правда тут о "защите от спама" речь не идёт, а просто честно говорится о том, как можно эффективно зарабатывать на таком гиганте. Что делать? Бесплатные учётные записи можно оставить, но вот количество возможных друзей ограничить 200, или, скажем, не давать менять статус чаще чем раз в день. Или ещё чего-нибудь незначительное в таком роде. Предположим, 95% пользователей откажутся платить 5 долларов в месяц за снятие ограничений, но 5% - вполне. Итого, получаем абсолютно нелишние 300 миллионов долларов в год. Отличная альтернатива ожиданию, пока твой стартап купит Google. Учитесь, "Одноклассники"....

----------


## XP user

> Правда тут о "защите от спама" речь не идёт, а просто честно говорится о том, как можно эффективно зарабатывать на таком гиганте.


Угу, что такое 5 долларов, правильно? А если у вас друзей на 4-х сайтах, и вы хотите обязательно с ними общаться, то тогда это 'всего' 20 долларов. 

Есть такой слой общества, который так уже считает: 'Интернет и все другие ценные вещи, такие как образование, должны быть доступными только для обеспеченных' и 'все, которые едут на метро - скот'. Теперь ещё параметр социальных сетей добавим. 'Ты на одноклассники не пишешь за всего 5 долларов? Нет? Всё понятно - не наш'... Я не о себе, естественно. У меня даже желания нет быть там. Я об огромном количестве детей/подростков, которым будет очень больно если всё так развивается...

Paul

----------


## pig

IMHO, с точки зрения наших "золотых" метро и "Одноклассники" (и заодно "Вконтакте") пребывают в одном ряду. Как место кучкования быдла. У них имеется своя социальная сеть, отдельная от остальных.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

открыла свой аккаунт (регилась достаточно давно)
нажала *загрузить фотографию*




> Закажите услугу «Дополнительные личные фотографии», чтобы добавить ещё 20 фото.
> Ваш мобильный оператор: МТС (Россия)
> Отправьте SMS с текстом:
> од+46746812
> на номер:
> 1315
> 
> Стоимость услуги 118.53 RUR.
> 
> ...


а ведь обещали не трогать старые аккаунты

----------


## Arkadiy

> а ведь обещали не трогать старые аккаунты


"Денег много не бывает" или "аппетит приходит во время еды"  :Wink:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## rav

> а ведь обещали не трогать старые аккаунты


"Это бизнес, детка" (C) by swrus.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Закажите услугу «Дополнительные личные фотографии», чтобы добавить ещё 20 фото.
> Ваш мобильный оператор: МТС (Россия)
> Отправьте SMS с текстом:
> од+46746818
> на номер:
> 4646
> 
> Стоимость услуги *101.26* RUR.
> 
> ...


вечером дешевле  :Wink: 

буду ждать пока они признают свою ошибку и за загрузку фото они сами будут платить пользователю  :Wink:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

На злобу дня. Новейшие сервисы ресурса Одноклассники

----------


## priv8v

извините, но я плачу просто))

----------


## maXmo

давно пора.

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

Видимо экономический кризис добрался и до них.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Ну просто ПАЦТАЛОМ! За этот дурдом еще и деньги платить ...  :lol:

----------


## maXmo

Дык дурдом как раз самое прибыльное дело. Объём аудитории имеет значение.

----------


## Толик

эти одноклассники пиарятся, оказываются на верхней строчке премии рунета (ну не верю, что они  *чисто* пробились наверх), называются самыми популярными (хотя уверен, что они не так популярны, как скажем вконтакт), а потом вводят платную регистрацию, удачно прорекламировавшись - народ толпами повалит на самый популярный сайт... прибыль огромная

----------

